# First trip to fertility clinic - is there a decoding manual?!



## LucyX (Nov 4, 2015)

I went to my appointment at Seacroft in Leeds today, first appointment after being referred by my GP. The doctor was very nice and explained things, but it felt so complicated (all these tests!) and as easy to understand as an Ikea self-assembly instruction booklet.

Just based on the tests we'd had done, our ages and history, she said we'd almost certainly have to go for IVF.  I've almost no idea what that will involve on a personal and emotional level, but feel like I don't need to even think about it because there's still a AMH blood test and an HSG ultrasound to do, then a wait until they make me another appointment at Seacroft for 'what's next', which is when the worry really ramps up, I guess.

I'm also borderline on my BMI, after not being able to exercise for 4+ months due to injury, and of course, Christmas.  So I'm joining Slimming World to make sure I'm OK, which fills me with dread.

Actually cried at the receptionist because I didn't understand all the paperwork and appointments, just forgot them in the 2 min walk from the room to the desk.  So my other half took over for me, thankfully. 

Feels like 2016 has landed with a bang.  Can't quite believe that they're saying we need IVF - I thought there'd be other treatment steps.  I daren't even look at the booklets she gave me. All a bit much for me to take in.


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Hey lovely, sorry you're feeling down, it's a tough ride this fertility stuff...  I don't really understand why your doctor said you defo need ivf before results of Amh, ultrasound and HSG? The tests should determine what your options are. I do feel for you. It's overwhelming. I'm at the stage of having compleated all tests, apart from HSG and still have no idea what's next...it's been a long wait and every tests leads to a kind of answer, yet appears to pose more questions. Hang in there. Do the tests, and take it one step at a time. It's tough, but there are lots of supportive ladies on here to help through your journey. When are you starting the tests?    X


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Sorry you are having a fought time with it but I'm sure you will feel better about it soon: It all feels really scary at first.

We were referred for ICSI before a hcg or AMH based on how long we had been trying and less than brilliant sperm analysis and my endo/pcos/etc. I'm sure they will make the best decision for you. In the meantime have a good read around here, and legitimate sites like the NHS website, and the more you learn the easier the appointments become. I would also recommend reading the Katie Brian Guide to IVF - it's the size if a small paperback novel and really easy to read and digest into short chapters so no information overload! 

Good luck for your tests and future appointments xxx


----------



## dancingdreamer (Jun 7, 2014)

Hey there,
Didn't want to read and run. Just wanted to say i totally understand your feelings of being overwhelmed by it all. Even once I'd started IVF I still didn't know a lot about it or understand all of the terminology. I started reading books during my treatment, factual plus diary style ones that gave a good idea of the emotional aspect of the process and I came on here and spoke to people - I couldn't believe how much I learnt but even at the end of my (failed) cycle I still didn't know it all!! Since then I've l read some more books and started to ask more questions at our appointments. It's a lot to take in so don't put too much pressure on yourself. 

Good luck with your tests and appointments. 

Xx


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

it's a real shock to get your head round it, like you i was expecting there to be tons of other things to try first before ivf but i was told that due to my age there was no point delaying. Anyway, good luck and keep your eye on the prize... it's easier to deal with when you realise how many thousands of women have IVF every year.. when i was told i needed it i seriously thought they would be dusting off the equipment and getting it out of the cupboard i was shocked when i saw people lining up to go in like a conveyor belt! To the people that work in the clinic it's all just routine stuff. it is really hard if you don't know anyone else who has had it, makes you feel like an alien. but it's ok! you'll get through.   good luck


----------



## LucyX (Nov 4, 2015)

Hi everyone who replied.  Thank you very much, I really appreciate your words. I posted and then hid away, until I felt OK enough to read replies, so...thank you. 

Had a tough weekend, can't seem to stop thinking about it. I'll find that book on IVF in a few weeks and read up, thank you for the recommendation.

The doctor said she thought IVF because we've had blood tests, urine tests, semen tests and they're largely OK (my hormones not quite as awesome as they should be, but can't recall which ones - too complicated!).  But we're both 36, been trying for a baby 'properly' for 3 years (if you know what I mean  - 2/3 times a week, etc!), and we've been together for 16 years and never used contraception, so the doctor said she felt that was really unusual - she asked us to confirm that was the truth a few times.  I guess it does sound like something isn't quite right if you think about it.

Thanks again.  My head is still spinning but a bit slower now...


----------

